
Recursion, Refugees and Me; Why I Started a Code School in Athens for Refugees - marche101
https://medium.com/@chrisowen/recursion-refugees-and-me-36e4105f68b7
======
Storvig
This is an interesting article. It gives a perspective on, and out of, the
experiences of the author, the underpinnings of his choice to come (to Athens)
to try to build a structure to assist others, the exchange that happens within
the interaction of giving and receiving; and on how receiving a gesture from
another, one may be left with the spirit of this gesture with him, and may
chose to support it.

